# Hairloss prevention with regenepure?



## primo33333 (Sep 13, 2011)

hey guys, ive been doing some reading on a product called regenepure. has anyone ever used it while on test cycle... i finished up a test prop cycle this summer using nizoral thoughout. i read regenepure is far better than nizoral. please chime in and let me know your experience on this product.
thanks


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 13, 2011)

never heard of it, is it basically a dht remover shampoo?>  im using nioxin at the moment for that while on cycle
i have long hair and to wash it every day kind of irritated my hair, so i dont know if its the shampoo, the test, or the everyday washing
anyway ive been reading that any shampoo will remove dht from the scalp, but i cant find any info to support it.  come to think of it, cant find any info that says nizoral, nioxin or other specified shampoos remove dht either.   lol, but i sure hope they do bc i bought 2 gallons of this shiit


----------



## suprfast (Sep 13, 2011)

SHIT.  Story of my life here.

No hair on my head but have plenty everywhere else.  What do I need to take to have it all come off?  I get mixed up with the gorillas at the zoo.


----------



## primo33333 (Sep 13, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> never heard of it, is it basically a dht remover shampoo?>  im using nioxin at the moment for that while on cycle
> i have long hair and to wash it every day kind of irritated my hair, so i dont know if its the shampoo, the test, or the everyday washing
> anyway ive been reading that any shampoo will remove dht from the scalp, but i cant find any info to support it.  come to think of it, cant find any info that says nizoral, nioxin or other specified shampoos remove dht either.   lol, but i sure hope they do bc i bought 2 gallons of this shiit




i here you bro... well i came across some articles... rating 3 different types pf shampoos better for your hair than nizoral and has the same ingredient that is supposed to halt dht conversion to the hair...check it out...can be purchased on amazon... really considering it for my next go around... have a read...let me know what you think...also read all some of the reviews on amazon.
i had a link that showed 2 other products in the same category... i cant ind it at the moment...however this regenepure stuff was top rated..

Amazon.com: Regenepure DR - Hair & Scalp Treatment: Beauty

Regenepure NT (Nourishing Treatment) Scalp Cleanser Anti-hair Loss Shampoo | Best Hair Loss Help


----------



## primo33333 (Sep 13, 2011)

hopefully someone on this board has some solid use with this product and can give us some feed back


----------



## primo33333 (Sep 13, 2011)

suprfast said:


> SHIT.  Story of my life here.
> 
> No hair on my head but have plenty everywhere else.  What do I need to take to have it all come off?  I get mixed up with the gorillas at the zoo.



Lol.


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 13, 2011)

ive used nizoral in the past for dandruff, when i use it more than 3 days in a row it dries my scalp out ridiculously so i cant use it as an everyday dht cleaner, thats why i went with the nioxin, it also has tons of great reviews on amazon, i picked up a gallon for 85dollars


----------



## FUZO (Sep 13, 2011)

Guys lets just admit it when we use aas we take the risks of losing our hair and we can try to use some shampoo that will help the slowness process of losing the hair but just shave your head and deal with it.


----------



## dhyayi (Sep 14, 2011)

suprfast said:


> SHIT.  Story of my life here.
> 
> No hair on my head but have plenty everywhere else.  What do I need to take to have it all come off?  I get mixed up with the gorillas at the zoo.



LOL


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Sep 14, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> but i sure hope they do bc i bought 2 gallons of this shiit


 
hahahaha!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Sep 14, 2011)

My ex introduced me to Nioxin way before I ever started with AAS.  She said it made her hair feel and look much more thicker and fuller.  I still use it til this day because she was 100% correct.  I don't know if it's helping in terms of DHT, but I love it.


----------



## primo33333 (Sep 14, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> ive used nizoral in the past for dandruff, when i use it more than 3 days in a row it dries my scalp out ridiculously so i cant use it as an everyday dht cleaner, thats why i went with the nioxin, it also has tons of great reviews on amazon, i picked up a gallon for 85dollars



thanx... ill look into nioxin


----------



## primo33333 (Oct 26, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> My ex introduced me to Nioxin way before I ever started with AAS.  She said it made her hair feel and look much more thicker and fuller.  I still use it til this day because she was 100% correct.  I don't know if it's helping in terms of DHT, but I love it.



so i have a 1L bottle of nioxin... just the shampoo...dont think i need the the 
set... i have thick hair... system 1 says normal to think looking hair...

system to is for thin- noticeably thinning hair.... which is not me....

 i was wondering...do you think system 2 would be more beneficial than system 1.? even if you dont need it, or do you think its important to use products that are specific to your hair. so in my case system 1 would be just fine...


hope this makes sense

basically better to use something more powerful like system 2 if not needed?


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Oct 26, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> never heard of it, is it basically a dht remover shampoo?>  im using nioxin at the moment for that while on cycle
> i have long hair and to wash it every day kind of irritated my hair, so i dont know if its the shampoo, the test, or the everyday washing
> anyway ive been reading that any shampoo will remove dht from the scalp, but i cant find any info to support it.  come to think of it, cant find any info that says nizoral, nioxin or other specified shampoos remove dht either.   lol, but i sure hope they do bc i bought 2 gallons of this shiit



how long bro?


----------



## LightBearer (Oct 26, 2011)

WallsOfJericho said:


> how long bro?



I have hair like that guy in my avatar


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Oct 26, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> I have hair like that guy in my avatar




haha me too, not not many long haired juicers, we gotta fight to keepit


----------



## LightBearer (Oct 26, 2011)

WallsOfJericho said:


> haha me too, not not many long haired juicers, we gotta fight to keepit


oh shit, you too??? REPS


----------



## latinboy7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I've been using Nizoral and Finasteride to keep my hair...  
I might give a try to this new product


----------



## kc123456 (May 13, 2014)

I haven't tried Nizoral before but I have been using Regenepure DR and NT for a couple months now and so far it has really helped me out.  

I like that it isn't made with any sulfates and for me that has really lessened my scalp irritation and the Keto in the DR has helped with my hair fall and my psoriasis.  So far I can't complain.


----------



## blergs. (May 13, 2014)

suprfast said:


> SHIT.  Story of my life here.
> 
> No hair on my head but have plenty everywhere else.  What do I need to take to have it all come off?  I get mixed up with the gorillas at the zoo.


HAHAHA  I feel you! lol


----------



## blergs. (May 13, 2014)

my friend used this > http://www.cemproducts.com/ancillaries/dht-inhibitors/topical-spiro-5.html
and said it seemed to help. smells a bit strong though.


----------



## blergs. (May 13, 2014)

FUZO said:


> Guys lets just admit it when we use aas we take the risks of losing our hair and we can try to use some shampoo that will help the slowness process of losing the hair but *just shave your head and deal with it.*



A fukin MEN !


----------



## MDR (May 13, 2014)

If you start to lose your hair, there is nothing you can do.  Might as well shave your head now and be done with it.  If there was a cure for losing your hair, there would be no rich bald men.  Forget about it and move on.


----------



## saint924 (May 14, 2014)

primo33333 said:


> hey guys, ive been doing some reading on a product called regenepure. has anyone ever used it while on test cycle... i finished up a test prop cycle this summer using nizoral thoughout. i read regenepure is far better than nizoral. please chime in and let me know your experience on this product.
> thanks



Heard of it. Looks like it is worth a try. Shampoo's without SLS sodium laurel sulfate seem to make a difference too. SLS is horrible for the skin. I shower twice a day, once in the morning when I wake up, and later in the day when I get out of the gym. This seems to help alot. I also switch between using nizoral shampoo (very rarely anymore) and natures gate shampoo and conditioner. It has natural herbs in it and SLS free. I also use a body scrub with coconut oil, sea salt and lemon in the morning and neutrogena clear body wash at night. I wash all of that off with another bar of natural or glycerine soap. All of this seems to keep my hair thick and acne at bay. I don't use anything on my face but plain old water. The only thing I'd use on my face is light dabs of alchohol on any breakouts which I havent gotten in quite a while. Looking at the ingredients of regenpure it does look alot better then Nizoral though. I'll defenly give it a try myself.


----------



## devildogusmc (May 14, 2014)

Looks like some of you have the old Nioxin. Yet another company leaves America, and the results speak for themselves: http://www.amazon.com/Nioxin-System...ie=UTF8&qid=1400087964&sr=8-1&keywords=nioxin


----------



## kobefan234 (May 16, 2014)

blergs. said:


> my friend used this > http://www.cemproducts.com/ancillaries/dht-inhibitors/topical-spiro-5.html
> and said it seemed to help. smells a bit strong though.



i use this as well. it smells really bad


----------



## LightBearer (May 31, 2014)

I replied to this 3 years ago while using nioxin.   I have since switched to regenepure Dr and I like it a n lot more than nioxin.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (May 31, 2014)

I use both Regenepure DR and NT. Love them both. If I start really shedding I just add generic minoxidil.


----------



## SFW (May 31, 2014)

The vet prescribed my dog a ketoconazole flush for an ear issue. It cleared up in less than a week. So i was left with a big bottle of this stuff. I just added it to my regular shampoo and i use it 3 times a week. I have no idea if its slowing things down, too soon to tell i suppose. But ketoconazole is the active ingredient in nizoral.


----------



## need2lift (May 31, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I use both *Regenepure DR and NT*. Love them both. If I start really shedding I just add generic minoxidil.



Just started using Regenepure DR and NT myself.  Probably a little early to provide any real feedback myself but the reviews are good.


----------

